# My F8 puffer fish!



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

So I hope I have this in the correct section. 

I'm new to the whole brackish water setups but with the help of my sister that used to have salt water tanks and the fish sites, I have successfully created a brackish tank for my new puffer, Helicopter. (Copter for short) 

Anyway he lives alone in a 20 gallon long breeder tank with driftwood, fake plants with gravel and crushed coral. Now I have been warned that it's not the correct substrate for a puffer but I already have very hard water and sand would make it worse for my water. 

When I went to the LFS to get this little F8, the puffers were in very bad condition. Copter was the only one that had less damage to his fins and was a lot more active. The store had the F8s in with GSPs. It frustrated me not only that, they scooped my little dude in a NET instead of a cup. (read that, if they puff up, they can get hurt and get stuck in the nets) They were also in full salt water. I had to acclimate him back to freshwater until I could slowly change it to brackish for my bacteria to stay alive.
Right now he is about an inch long. He (not sure the sex) eats ramshorn snails, cherry shrimp, Krill and Blood worms. Copter loves his new home. Every time I wake up, he greats me in the front. (He Lives in my bed room.) 

I also have other fish such as:
Peapuffer (in a five gallon)
Chili Rasboras (in a ten gallon with the Pygmys and Otos)
Pygmy Corys (in a ten Gallon)
Otos (in a ten gallon)
Shrimp (in a five gallon)
Snails (in a five gallon)
and one Betta (in a 5 gallon)

thanks for viewing! Tree


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome. Just here to say that your puffers are cute af.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aussieJJDude said:


> Welcome. Just here to say that your puffers are cute af.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


thank you =) 

Copters one of my favs in my house hold right now. I love the others but he takes the cake. haha


----------



## xocdia79 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks u this is a good topic - đánh xóc đĩa chẵn


----------

